# Raspberry Ale Recipe



## macron1 (2/2/08)

Hi

Does anyone here have a good raspberry ale recipe??? My GF loves that Jamison's Raspberry Ale, and i am planning to make a similar brew. 

The plan is a simple "base" of two tins of hopped extract - probably Canadian Blonde (cant remember the manufacturer just i seen it in Big W) - brewed as usual for a primary ferment, then racking this onto a couple of kgs of raspberrys for a couple of weeks, similar i guess to dry hopping in a secondary.

Really, all i want to know is if anyone has made a raspberry ale before, and what kind of "base" you used?? I've seen Pale Ale bandied about, but i like my PAs very very hoppy so this probably wouldnt float with raspberries in it. Your thoughts please.

Also, would using frozen berries be alright? Fresh raspberries are so so pricey...

Thanks


----------



## Insight (2/2/08)

Hi Macron and welcome to the forum. I am an all grain brewer, but my preferred base for a raspberry beer is a lightly hopped wheat beer (say 10-15 IBUs). I've had good results with K-97 dry yeast and 3kg of raspberries in the secondary for 21 days. Frozen berries are better than fresh because most of the wild yeast on the berries has been killed off and the walls of the berries have been ruptured, allowing the yeast a good chance at the sugars.

You may also find that the raspberry taste is a bit "flabby" straight out of the secondary. To fix this, blend in some citric acid (available in supermarket) a bit at a time to taste. This will really brighten up the fruit flavour.


----------



## bconnery (2/2/08)

I've also done quite a few fruit ones,but usually on a wheat base as well. 
However to do what it sounds like you are after (bearing in mind I haven't had Jamiesons rasberry one) the coopers blonde would be a good base. 
I'd second k-97 as a good fruit beer yeast. 

Definitely put the beer on the fruit in the secondary. A week is what I've always done but longer if you wish. I always found enough character came out in that time...

I usually rack again just to settle out and try and make sure no fruit comes through to the bottles. 

Frozen berries are good.


----------



## macron1 (2/2/08)

wow, thanks for the welcomes and rapid replies! I have been looking high and low for definitive information about raspberry ale but it has been hard to come by thus far. I have a few more questions following the above feedback...

From what i understand, the k-97 is a wheat beer yeast? is their any caveats with respect to using this type of yeast on non-wheat beer base (ie the coopers blonde)? id imagine it should ferment normally, however i cannot be sure as i have not used k-97. Also, if i were to use this type of yeast, what kind of difference would i be likely to see over the use of an ale yeast? I mean in terms of flavors, final carbonation, and "cloudiness" (i know that sometimes in wheat beers cloudiness is desirable)

Regarding that secondary racking mentioned by bconnery, might this be avoided by adding the raspberries in the secondary in a mesh/muslin bag? or do you do this already and a second racking is unavoidable??? 

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Insight (2/2/08)

Certainly if you are staying with a blonde ale as a base beer, use US05 dry yeast or similar and ferment low (17-18 degrees). Bconnery & I were suggesting that K-97 is a good yeast in a wheat beer as it has very low ester production, compared to say WLP300 liquid yeast. 

You'll probably get away without racking to a tertiary if you dump the raspberries in a muslin bag in the secondary. Remember to sanitize the bag of course. You may need a few more days contact time with the raspberries.

One other tip - the raspberries will give you more alcohol, and dry & thin out the beer. Account for this by using Light Malt Extract instead of sugar (if you aren't already) which should help leave some residual body to the beer.


----------



## sah (2/2/08)

There is some information about fruit beer in the articles section, see http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=39

I made one recently, 50% wheat, 50% pilsner. 14 IBU, US-05 yeast. Used 1.5kg of frozen rasberries (which I pastuerised) in the secondary for a 23L batch.

My wife really likes it.

Good luck and welcome.

Scott


----------



## Brownie (2/2/08)

What about a Rasberry Lager with the following:

Coopers Bavarian Lager Kit
Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 or 2
Saaz Hops
SafLager S-23 Yeast
Ferment
In Secondary add Rasberries

Would this work? OR would it be better to substitute the SafLager for an Ale yeast?

Brownie


----------



## 0M39A (2/2/08)

k-97 isn't a wheat yeast, its an old ale yeast, but it gets thrown around as if it were a wheat yeast though. under the right conditions it can throw off a few banana-esque esters, but thats about it.

you wont have any problems using it in a blonde kit at all.

if you want to make a wheat base, try using the dried wb-06 wheat yeast. would work well imo.


----------



## bconnery (2/2/08)

Not sure about the muslin bag, but only because I haven't tried it. You could always try it and then see how it looks in terms of stuff left in the beer before deciding whether to rack it again. 

I would use k-97 regardless myself, but s05 would be a good choice too. I just like it works in a fruit beer. 
If you change to a wheat I would use the wb06 as it has a lovely tartness that goes with a fruit wheat but otherwise choose either of the 97 or 05...

I made a mixed berry wheat with the wb06 and it was really nice. 

you could go the rasberry lager probably but I can't give an informed opinion. I've always gone the wheat base for my fruit beers as I like the base flavour of a good wheat and the way it interacts with the fruit. My opinion would be that a blonde ale or a wheat would be the better base but by all means go for it because it is only an opinion and I'd also be quite happily proved wrong, if only because that would give me another option of types of beers to make (as if I didn't have enough ideas already...)


----------



## Maple (2/2/08)

I just did my first fruit beer a few weeks back, and as usual, did no research on it, just flying blind. Used 100%pils malt, hoped with pac hallertau nz to 18 ibu, used 1.8 kg of mulberries in the secondary for 2 weeks....don't use mulberries in this quantity! way too tart/dry and a touch of sourness. used US05 yeast, but reading the other posts thinking this might be noce in lower quantities with a wheatie. interesting result none the less and will use this batch for blending into others and mixy/mongrel kegs


----------



## Brownie (3/2/08)

Bump....selfishly looking fo rmore opinions:

What about a Rasberry Lager with the following:

Coopers Bavarian Lager Kit
Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 or 2
Saaz Hops
SafLager S-23 Yeast
Ferment
In Secondary add Rasberries

Would this work? OR would it be better to substitute the SafLager for an Ale yeast and maybe some more LME?

Brownie


----------



## Hargie (3/2/08)

....anything wrong with using tinned raspberries...???...i assume that being tinned they are already sterile....??


----------



## Mercs Own (3/2/08)

I did a Rasberry wheat a while back using the wb06 and Tettnang hops. It was an all grain. I racked 18 litres of wort that had been fermenting for three days over 1 1/2 kilos of just thawed frozen rasberries. Left it until fermentation stopped and let it settle a little longer and kegged it off. Good rasberry nose, great colour and a lovely fruity and slightly tart taste - very refreshing and very drinkable. The alc was 4.3%

I would suggest using 2 Coopers Wheat beer cans with the wb06 and not more then 2 kilos of frozen rasberries.

edit: spelling


----------



## petesbrew (3/2/08)

Had to do a trawl for my old recipe, done a couple of years ago.
*Blonde Berry Tart Fuel*
Coopers Canadian Blonde (& included yeast) 
1kg brew enhancer 1 
forgotten amount of cascade hops (I'd leave them out in future and just rely on the fruit flavour)
800g raspberries in primary 
then 500g raspberries in secondary 

LOTS of comments to put the berries in the secondary, but I reckon a portion in the primary may help with adding some character.
Basically, I pulped/blended the berries, gently simmered them for 15 min, and added them straight to the fermenter.

I've got a pic of it somewhere on the site... do a search for it using my name... sorry dunno how to do links yet.


----------



## Brownie (3/2/08)

Pete,

Read the thread on your previous brew and have noted important points from the thread many thanks

Also noticed that either you or someone else mentioned Rasberry Topping or Syrup.....has anyone used syrup instead of frozen/fresh fruit?

If so, which is the best method, in the boil or secondary? Would have thought in the boil to kill off anything in the syrup but I'm sure someone knows the good oil on this one?

Cheers


----------



## bconnery (3/2/08)

In my book you can't go past fresh/frozen fruit, not syrup or extract. All the best fruit beers I have tasted and done use real fruit. 

When it comes down to recipe choices you have lots of options, but you have to choose one in the end. Wheat is a tried and true choice, blonde ale perhaps less so, and a lager perhaps least common, but that doesn't mean it wont work!

You could go more 'safe' as it were or else try something a little different. I think the maltyish bavarian lager with the nice Saaz flavour has the potential to go well. 

personally I love hallertau and/or tettnang with fruit beers but any sort of noble hop is a good one I think. 

Fresh or frozen fruit in the secondary is the only way I would do it...


----------



## Tim F (3/2/08)

I'd think you would lose a lot of flavour by boiling the fruit, or at least change it a lot. When making fruit wine, I soak the fruit in a solution of 1g/10L potassium metabisulfate, which should be plenty to kill any wild yeast. I also wash a stocking leg and soak it in the pot meta and use that to put the fruit in, I reckon the same could work with beer.


----------



## petesbrew (4/2/08)

I agree with Bconnery, fresh or frozen fruit. You really don't want the extra additives/flavours in the extract/syrup in your beer. Dunno about tinned - check the ingredients.

It seems to be more cost effective putting the fruit in the secondary, as a lot of flavours get stripped out in the initial fermentation.
Still, mine turned out pretty good, and was a hit with most girls who tried it.

One last thing was over time (say a year), the carbonation in the longnecks were pretty intense, to the point wher a friend's ceiling was painted pink!
I just assume the 500g put in the secondary kept fermenting slowly along with the priming sugar.

Pete


----------



## Lukes (4/2/08)

It's that time of year.
I spotted watermelons for $1.00 each over the weekend so I may make a watermelon wheat soon with some Pacific Hall and Kiwi Cascade.

Here's my 2c
Don't boil the fruit, wash, mash (potato style mashing) & freeze it to break it down and release the goodies.
Rack onto it in secondary to keep the flavor.
Add 10% extra Crystal (partial grain for canners and cara red is nice) to keep it from turning out as dry as a nun's nasty.
Drink it young.
You are adding more fermentables and it will keep coming down so let it ferment out & watch out for bottle bombs.

- Luke


----------



## macron1 (4/2/08)

Just a few questions following the above hints (please forgive me as i am new to brewing)

1) Insight mentioned flabby taste and the addition of citric acid... I think i understand the idea of a "flabby" raspberry taste, so when do you put citric acid in? do you add it directly to the fermenter? or into the finished beer? the latter seems like an odd proposition in terms of serving, and i am not sure of the effects of added citric acid in the secondary...

Also, this is a bit of a noobish question, regarding Lukes comments above, how much would 10% crystal be? I am planning to use two cans of Coopers Blonde extract (i think this has been confirmed as an ok starting place from the above comments in terms of a "base beer"), so that would be a bout 3.4 kg of extract - does this mean i should think about using around 340 g of crystal grain???? or 10% of the total volume of beer? or is 10% the type of crystal? or what?????

O and another thing, is there any way to find out the IBU in a tin of extract?


Thanks again for all the advice


----------



## Insight (4/2/08)

Citric acid should be added at bottling time. Drain yourself off 3 x 100ml samples to start. Try them au naturale, and then with increasing levels of acid blend. You'll know when you get it right. Scale it up and then dose the whole batch with 70% of the acid...sample, then add 10% more, sample, 10% more etc. Remember you can't take the acid out! Then keg as normal, or mix in your priming sugar and bottle.

I wouldn't use 2 hopped extract kits. You want really low bitterness in a fruit beer. According to the link below the Canadian Blonde and the Bavarian Lager are both 21 IBUs, so using 2 kits gets you in the 42 IBU range - way too high. I'd be using one kit and a can of unhopped Light Malt Extract (LME). 
http://www.homebrewers.com/product/1366/.html

10% crystal works out at about 380g if you use 3.4kg extracts. Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## Lukes (5/2/08)

macron1 said:


> Just a few questions following the above hints (please forgive me as i am new to brewing)
> 
> 1) Insight mentioned flabby taste and the addition of citric acid... I think i understand the idea of a "flabby" raspberry taste, so when do you put citric acid in? do you add it directly to the fermenter? or into the finished beer? the latter seems like an odd proposition in terms of serving, and i am not sure of the effects of added citric acid in the secondary...
> 
> ...




I add approx 10% to the base grain recipe thru trial and error but this would not be gospel for cans.
I haven't made a can one but I am sure someone here has done it.
Try it and if it's a bit too sweet cut it back on the next one.  
Fruit beers are fun as they have such a wide scope.
The last fruit beer I made was only about 15 IBU and only Wheat 40% and Pills 60% + the light crystal and 1 & 1/2 kg of frozen backyard berries.








- Luke


----------



## Steve (5/2/08)

After being inspired by this thread and Ross adding a banana to a wheat ive decided my next brew is going to be a raspbanana wheat. Banana in the boil in the last 10 mins, brewed with WB06, 1.5 kilos frozen raspberrys in seconday. Can you get bags of frozen raspberrys in woolies etc?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Cracka (5/2/08)

I've done a raspberry & also a mulberry beer before. IMHO go the mulberry. :icon_drool2:


----------



## bconnery (5/2/08)

Steve said:


> After being inspired by this thread and Ross adding a banana to a wheat ive decided my next brew is going to be a raspbanana wheat. Banana in the boil in the last 10 mins, brewed with WB06, 1.5 kilos frozen raspberrys in seconday. Can you get bags of frozen raspberrys in woolies etc?
> Cheers
> Steve


You can indeed Steve. That's where I got mine from...
They aren't that cheap. I got mine on special...
They have various sorts of fruits, rasberries, mixed berries etc. 
"Gourmet "something or other is the name of the brand....


----------



## Steve (5/2/08)

bconnery said:


> You can indeed Steve. That's where I got mine from...
> They aren't that cheap. I got mine on special...
> They have various sorts of fruits, rasberries, mixed berries etc.
> "Gourmet "something or other is the name of the brand....



cheers bc


----------



## petesbrew (5/2/08)

Lukes said:


> I add approx 10% to the base grain recipe thru trial and error but this would not be gospel for cans.
> I haven't made a can one but I am sure someone here has done it.
> Try it and if it's a bit too sweet cut it back on the next one.
> Fruit beers are fun as they have such a wide scope.
> ...


the beer & berries look great Lukes!


----------



## Lukes (5/2/08)

This beer is popular with the ladies and my mum even has one every now and then with a dash of soda water.

It's just at the end of the season so you can still get them fairly cheap.
I saw some punnet's for 50 cents each the other day at the fruit and veg market.
The frozen packs from the supermarket are great but are quite expensive as SWMBO buys them for muffins.
Remember too mash (potato style) or puree them to get all the sugars out.
& post some picks of fluffy pink beer.

- Luke


----------



## Steve (5/2/08)

Lukes said:


> Remember too mash (potato style) or puree them to get all the sugars out.
> & post some picks of fluffy pink beer.
> 
> - Luke



So... buy bag(s) of frozen raspberrys from woolies. Let them defrost day or so before racking to 2ndary. Mash or puree and pour in gloop into 2ndary and rack on top?


----------



## petesbrew (5/2/08)

Lukes said:


> & post some picks of fluffy pink beer.
> 
> - Luke


Here you go, Lukes
Looking at it has made me add it to my To-Brew list again.


----------



## Lukes (5/2/08)

Yep.
& let ferment out.
A raspbanana wheat should be a interesting drop.


----------



## petesbrew (5/2/08)

Mercs Own said:


> I did a Rasberry wheat a while back using the wb06 and Tettnang hops. It was an all grain. I racked 18 litres of wort that had been fermenting for three days over 1 1/2 kilos of just thawed frozen rasberries. Left it until fermentation stopped and let it settle a little longer and kegged it off. Good rasberry nose, great colour and a lovely fruity and slightly tart taste - very refreshing and very drinkable. The alc was 4.3%
> 
> I would suggest using 2 Coopers Wheat beer cans with the wb06 and not more then 2 kilos of frozen rasberries.
> 
> edit: spelling


What about that peach ale you did, Merc? Any plans to release it again?


----------



## macron1 (19/2/08)

Just to follow up on this slightly aging thread... 

my "base" beer (1x Coopers Blonde extract + 1 kg light DME + 10% crystal stuff) was racked onto 2 kg of mashed frozen raspberries last night after the beer had had 7 days in the primary. The o.g. was 1.046, and this had fallen to 1.011 by the time i had racked. I re-did the gravity after racking and it was still 1.011 - should this have gone up a little due to the sugar in the raspberries? the beer already had a nice pinkish hue & raspberry tinge but little berry aroma.

also, a few references are made above to letting the beer "ferment out" once it is racked on to the berries - what exactly is meant by this & how do i know that it has fermented out (other than the obvious bubbling - i am awear this is no way to determine the end of fermentation)? i assume this just means a steady gravity reading over a couple of days, however given the gravity was the same before and after racking onto the berries i am unsure how i will determine this - apparently it is already steady but there is sugar for the ferment in the berries. maybe this needs time to diffuse or something?

finally, i was considering leaving the beer on the berries for two weeks then racking again - any thoughts on this strategy? more/less time in contact w the fruit etc? 

Cheers & thanks again for the advice.


----------



## kook (19/2/08)

I have a witbier in primary at the moment. I plan to rack 20L worth of this on top of 3kg of frozen raspberries once it reaches terminal gravity. Intend on leaving that for 2-3 weeks to ferment out then racking to a keg.

Will report back with feedback once I've done it


----------



## sah (19/2/08)

macron1 said:


> Just to follow up on this slightly aging thread...
> 
> my "base" beer (1x Coopers Blonde extract + 1 kg light DME + 10% crystal stuff) was racked onto 2 kg of mashed frozen raspberries last night after the beer had had 7 days in the primary. The o.g. was 1.046, and this had fallen to 1.011 by the time i had racked. I re-did the gravity after racking and it was still 1.011 - should this have gone up a little due to the sugar in the raspberries? the beer already had a nice pinkish hue & raspberry tinge but little berry aroma.
> 
> ...



Hi Macron,

You've answered your first couple of questions.

Ferment out means a steady gravity reading at a level close to or below what you were expecting for final gravity.

The sugars in the berries will take time to diffuse into the beer don't fear there.

If you don't want chunky bits you may have to rack again depending on what your options are. For example if you are going to keg you could consider dropping the temperature down low (<5C) and then siphoning from the top of the fermenter. You be the judge, if it looks clear enough for you liking go with it.

regards,
Scott


----------



## Kai (19/2/08)

I'd love to try a glass of that when it's done, kook


----------



## Airgead (20/2/08)

Folks

If you are in Sydney and looking for a good source of frozen berries (rasberries included) try frozberries (http://www.frozberries.com.au) (no affiliation etc etc). I use them all the time. A 1kg bag or broken rasberries is about $7 which is much better value than woolies (I think they are around $7 for 250g). They are up in Hornsby and don't deliver in less than industrial quantities (30kg) so unless someone wants to arrange a bulk buy you will have to drop in in person. If you are too far away, I live just around the corner and tend to drop in every month or so for icecream making supplies so if you need some, drop me a PM and maybe I can pick it up on my next visit and send it on to you.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## macron1 (20/2/08)

...


> A 1kg bag or broken rasberries is about $7


...

O man, i paid like $28 for 2 kg from Coles ($13.95 a kg i think they were)!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petesbrew (20/2/08)

Airgead, youre a legend.
I'll be interested in joining a bulk buy for some frozen raspberries. 2kg worth (or 3kg if we need to bring up numbers).
No rush, so if others add their names I reckon we can sort something out.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## the_fuzz (20/2/08)

petesbrew said:


> Airgead, youre a legend.
> I'll be interested in joining a bulk buy for some frozen raspberries. 2kg worth (or 3kg if we need to bring up numbers).
> No rush, so if others add their names I reckon we can sort something out.
> 
> ...



I'm the same, I would go 3-4Kgs as I would assume I could just leave a couple of Kgs in the freezer for later


----------



## sah (20/2/08)

Petesbrew & WWWH, Aren't you close enough to the retail outlet to take advantage of these prices in smaller lots?


----------



## petesbrew (20/2/08)

SAH said:


> Petesbrew & WWWH, Aren't you close enough to the retail outlet to take advantage of these prices in smaller lots?


SAH, thanks for that question. Just reread airgead's post, and realised it was 30kg min for deliveries.
Cheers, so count me out of the bulk buy


----------



## Airgead (20/2/08)

macron1 said:


> ......
> 
> O man, i paid like $28 for 2 kg from Coles ($13.95 a kg i think they were)!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah.. this is how I manage to afford to make berry meads. I can drop a couple of KG in and not have to re-morgage the house. It also makes for some very nice icecream.

For anyone in the north(ish) of Sydney you are probably much better off just dropping by in person rather than arranging a bulk buy. If you can't get there during opening hours, let me know and we can probably pick stuff up for you when we go past and store it for you in our freezer till a weekend or something.

Cheers
Dave


----------

